# Close Call MVA



## hockeypaul81 (Feb 2, 2007)

Amazingly no injuries. 
This came so close to hitting this woman that some of her shoulder length hair was pinned between the 2" pipe and her drivers seat. Good thing no one was sitting behind the driver!!


http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/usaf_...://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/usaf_ff81/my_photos


----------



## mrdell4150 (Feb 3, 2007)

man, that was a close one. She was very lucky. This could have been a good candidate for the TLC show "Untold Stories of the ER".


----------

